# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  magia sin nada

## magic espartano

Hola chic@s

Estoy buscando consejos, para dvds o libros que hablan de magia sin nada. 
Se que Esteban Varela acaba de sacar un dvd de eso "Zero" ( ya lo tengo) pero querría ampliar la investigación sobre esos efectos.

Quien me podría aconsejar sobre otros títulos que sigan la misma linea que Varela?
Un saludo y gracias!

----------


## Iban

Meir Yedid Tenía un DVD llamado "Finger Fantasies"

No sé esto está en la línea de lo que estás buscando:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZPomds38Dc

----------


## magic espartano

Gracias por responder tan rápido Iban.
Mas bien busco efectos k se tenga que usar la imaginación,  nada de visión... Pero eso me refiero al dvd de Zero de Varela.  Pero No se si hay alguna cosa mas o es el 1 en hacer un dvd de ese estilo de efectos.

----------


## Iban

Pues a mí no me suena... Voy a repasar el Verbimagia de Tamariz, pero incluso ahí creo que en todos los juegos se utiliza algo, aunque sea el espectador el que lo use, y el mago no. Pero tengo que echarle un vistazo para estar seguro

----------


## Marvel

Yo hace un tiempo también abrí un hilo acerca de buscar efectos de ese tipo. Fué complicado encontrar variedad de efectos impactantes, o incluso no tanto, pero te pongo el link. Quizás te sirva de ayuda.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f18/busc...ningun-objeto/

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

Tengo 45 minutos de espectáculo sin absolutamente nada más que mi cuerpo. No te puedo recomendar más que le pongas todo tu empeño en investigar, pensar y desarrollar. ¡Hay mucho aprovechable!

----------


## Iban

Sergio, tramposillo. Nada, nada... ¿nada? ¿Cero patatero?

Espartano; no estoy seguro, así que por eso pregunto: ¿en el DVD de Varela sale el juego de contarse los dedos, con un final en gag? Yo lo conozco de Woody Aragón...

----------


## tramp

Creo que sobre el tema, habia un libro de magia en playas nudistas, de M.Skinner, pero daba mucho miedo ;-). Siento lo malo del "chiste" y mas todavia no tener nada util para aportar, pero seguire al tanto pues el tema me parece muy interesante.

----------


## Weribongui

Aparte del material del dvd de Varela, que no lo tengo pero conozco el contenido, no conozco mas bibliografia al respecto de este tipo de magia, creo que es bastante dificil de encontrar. El juego que comentas de Woody, Iban, es una versión del de Varela. Es lo mismo vamos, pero con el gag... jajaja.

----------


## Iban

Quizás echándole algo de imaginación se podría coger algún juego de Max Maven o de Annemann para convertirlos en juegos sin elementos...

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

> Sergio, tramposillo. Nada, nada... ¿nada? ¿Cero patatero?
> 
> Espartano; no estoy seguro, así que por eso pregunto: ¿en el DVD de Varela sale el juego de contarse los dedos, con un final en gag? Yo lo conozco de Woody Aragón...



Nada de nada.

1.- Adivinanza de la mano
2.- Pulgares hacia arriba
3.- Brazo retorcido 360º derecha, 360º izquierda + ruptura del codo
4.- El fortachón sin fuerza
5.- El anillo imaginario
6.- Tres objetos invisibles
7.- Imán de dedos + imán de manos + brazo rígido + rigidez de párpados, o bien tiro por las manos pegadas (esto es de hipnosis).

Aparte, tengo mucho más material apuntado, que es un manual sobre "Magnetismo" (no confundir con el magnetismo animal de las escuelas de hipnosis), del siglo XIX creo.

La verdad es que estoy pensando montar una *conferencia*, veo a mucha gente interesada y muy poca que se haya dedicado a recopilarlo todo y ver distintas versiones.

----------


## magic espartano

Pues seria interesante alexander, es una opción que aun no se ha investigado mucho. Es interesante.
De la lista que has mencionado suena interesante y seguramente es lo que busque :-)
Habrá que estudiar efectos de maven y benacheck como dice iban y adaptarlos. Hay trabajo chicos!! Jeje
Lo de la conferencia no suena mal Alexander ;-)

----------


## Iban

Eh, frena, que yo no he dicho Banachek, he dicho Annemann. :-D

----------


## magic espartano

Jajajaja cierto! Fallo óptico  :117:

----------


## Ignacio Muniz

Hola! Ya ha pasado bastante tiempo desde esta publicación, lo que les puedo recomendar es propless (que es una categoría en el mentalismo) no es magia perse pero sí que pueden darle un giro mágico bien interesante a las experiencias que se suelen crear en este tipo de categoría. 
Saludos mentales desde Chile! 
Atte. Ignacio Muñiz 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

----------


## dragster

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1769...?fref=mentions
lo ha creado un amigo mio, una app de magia sin objetos, échale un vistazo, un saludo, la app se llama imagic y está en playstore

----------

